
Overtime makes us less productive - pjtham
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MckqTuVJNaw
======
pjtham
... and more interesting thoughts from Mark Layton. A lot of this seems to be
backed by research in Microsoft and there are other studies that found similar
to be true.

If that's the case, why do we still see, especially startups, work their
people beyond what is reasonable?

